# Superpoints is down!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If it does reopen, it will be under new management. All pending payments will be sent out, no comments on what happens with folks who were not yet at the level where they could redeem their points.

It happens. 

Folk with a bigger point balance might be less philisophical, I had redeemed my points a couple of weeks back and so I only have 100-odd points in my balance.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

One day after the elections, must of been the obama effect.
I think we knew this company was having problems, when they redid everything few months back, so rewards cost more points, could only max out at 1000 points with each referrel.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

crap i had 2700 points!....sad...


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

ouch, that sucks, I was about 500 points right now.
but make it a lesson learned, cash out as fast as possible in these type of programs.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I had $35 in amazon.com gift codes that I had earned in May-Sept. When I tried to use them this morning on an amazon order they came up either invalid or expired.

This really ticks me off...


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Says on amazon, Your balance will never expire. Had you applied the gift codes to your amazon account right away, or just entered them now???


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just entered them yesterday and boy, have I learned a lesson.


----------

